# Atlantic highlands party Boats



## Mick2360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kind of new to this board but I'd like some pointers from some of you guys who fish out of here. I've been on the TEAL a few times & Really liked the crew; did okay fluking too. Went on Sea Fox last week; railed but the capt. worked like **** and burned a lot of gas to put us on fish. I was impressed. Not all will do that. Seems like he worked with the clam boats too; that is always a good thing.

I'm looking for a regular boat. I go out about then times a year from AH. Any pointers or am I okay on one of these two boats?

Thanks,
Mick


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*You looking for*

Private or Party? Because if your looking private. My Capts boat may be avail.. I say this because I am the Mate on it and dont do the scheduling.. If interested for Party then drive alittle further south to Point Pleasant and check out Norma K Fleet, CockRobin to name a few. There has to be at least 3 dozen head boats in Point Pleasant alone..

Rich


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you can search for party or private charters here by town

www.fishbox.tv


----------

